# Overnight 1st brisket smoke with pics!



## pcmyers23 (Jan 23, 2015)

Getting ready to toss this ~11# choice packer brisket from costco. $4.20/lb at ~$50. Got the smallet one I could, most were 14+.

Would like to smoke it at 225-240 on my 22.5" WSM. Have done quite a few chickens so far and feel like I cant do anything wrong with this thing. Preheating the smoker now but shes at 250 and slowly climbing so we'll see. Have included a few pics of my setup that I thought yall would like. Looking for some people to hang with while this thing sits for 12 hours.

Where do I want to put the probe in on the brisket? Assuming the flat but i dn. Have the maverick 733, if you dont have it get it. Pics below. I started to trim this thing but then i realized i dont know wtf Im doing so I stopped.













IMAG0045.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Jan 23, 2015


















IMAG0046.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Jan 23, 2015


















IMAG0047.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Jan 23, 2015


















IMAG0048.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Jan 23, 2015


















IMAG0049.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Jan 23, 2015


















IMAG0050.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Jan 23, 2015


















IMAG0051.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Jan 23, 2015


















IMAG0053.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Jan 23, 2015


















IMAG0056.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Jan 23, 2015


















IMAG0057.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Jan 23, 2015


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 24, 2015)

Nice, love some good ole brisky !  I try to probe bout right in the middle, pick a good happy medium spot of the thickness !  Just my way !  However, brisket is generally better done not just with IT but tenderness...  If ya take a toothpick & it slides into the brisky nice and smooth with little resistance, then it's done ! Generally between IT of 195-205* !   Also, I never trim much fat at all & smoke fat cap up so the fat cap can baste the brisket so to speak !  Also when it's done, don't forget the rest.... An important step in making that brisky nice, tender & juicy !  

Lookin forward to your smoke !

:beercheer:


----------



## pcmyers23 (Jan 24, 2015)

Sweet, thanks for the reply. Have plenty of toothpicks on hand for stabbin, foil, a towel and cooler ready for restin. Think Im gonna keep it fat side down bc its what I read mostly about but I will keep fat side up in consideration for the future.

Still dont have the brisky on yet bc of wind issues. Have setup a few things to help block but the temp is still at 280. Q-view is comin though!


----------



## timberjet (Jan 24, 2015)

Throw that beef in there! That big hunk of cold meat will get your temp. down.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 24, 2015)

To each their own & I respect your decision but if the fat cap is down, when the fat renders it drips down.... Either way the fat is gonna render, would ya rather it render into & around the brisky or just drip down & not get the meat basted !  Your call, just saying !  :biggrin:

Here's a pic of a past brisky I done with fat cap up, for what it's worth !  It was moist & juicy !













image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Jan 24, 2015


----------



## pcmyers23 (Jan 24, 2015)

Alright Im convinced and am about to toss it on fat side UP. Hope my smoke ring ends up that nice!

Q-view is coming timberjet.


----------



## timberjet (Jan 24, 2015)

pcmyers23 said:


> Alright Im convinced and am about to toss it on fat side UP. Hope my smoke ring ends up that nice!
> 
> Q-view is coming timberjet.










  yes I'm bored. Living my smoking life vicariously  through you and your brisket this evening.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 24, 2015)

pcmyers23 said:


> Alright Im convinced and am about to toss it on fat side UP. Hope my smoke ring ends up that nice!
> 
> Q-view is coming timberjet.



Your brisky will be great,can't wait to see it !  Dang it, now I wanna smoke a brisky !  :biggrin:


----------



## pcmyers23 (Jan 24, 2015)

Alright I jotted down a few notes about the smoke so I can reference later. The wind is more annoying tonight than I expected so I setup a blanket on a wooden gate thing. Not sure if its helping but cant hurt I suppose. Closed off 2 vents completely that are getting hit by wind and have the other 1 barely cracked.

Glad I listened to your experience Timber bc the temp is dropping just like you said. @446ish now. Bonus pic of chickens from a previous smoke. You can see my upgraded door from cajunbandit in the last pic, quite an upgrade from the aluminum foil door Weber includes.













IMAG0043.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Jan 24, 2015


















IMAG0059.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Jan 24, 2015


















IMAG0060.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Jan 24, 2015


----------



## timberjet (Jan 24, 2015)

446? I hope that's a typo. Either way that Weber will stabilize. They always do.


----------



## pcmyers23 (Jan 24, 2015)

Lol yes thankfully it was just a typo and not the actual temp. Was 246 but its dropped to 225 now...may have to go crack a vent just a smidge in a bit. Thanks for the advice guys and when I look at the brisky I'll be sure to snap pics so yall can see too.


----------



## timberjet (Jan 24, 2015)

Just remember, if your lookin you aint cookin. But we looooove pics.


----------



## pcmyers23 (Jan 24, 2015)

My juicy chickens have taught me to be patient and not open the lid unless I think they could be done. Will probably put the other probe from my Maverick in the brisky in 4-5 hrs so I'll get some pics then. I wont leave yall hanging. Again, appreciate the advice.


----------



## pcmyers23 (Jan 24, 2015)

Small update (if anybody is still watching)

The wind seems to have calmed down, which is nice, and the WSM has decided to settle in at 228 which makes me quite happy. Comin up on 2 hours thats its been on and Ive switched from coffee to beer to keep me from being a helicopter parent with the smoker.


----------



## thomas phillips (Jan 24, 2015)

I do enjoy a few beers with my smokes!!! coffee is good to when I start an early morning till evening smoke. Don't need to say it but falling asleep (passing out) while watching the cook sucks!!!

-Don't ask why, lol

;)


----------



## pcmyers23 (Jan 24, 2015)

Yea I'm just tryin to nurse the beers so I dont end up like that haha. I used to do briskets on a grill where I had to add charcoal every hour or so...this WSM makes things waaaay simpler. Sittin at 232*


----------



## welshrarebit (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm still watching! Sounds like it's going well... Don't drink too many beers! ;)


----------



## pcmyers23 (Jan 24, 2015)

Welshrarebit said:


> I'm still watching! Sounds like it's going well... Don't drink too many beers! ;)


Ahh I figured out how to reply like the cool kids. Glad to have you Welsh...trying to take the beers low (in numbers) and slow just like the brisket. Thanks for the reply the other day in my thread asking about the AMNPS in the WSM. I ended up ordering that package (if you remember) and it should be here tomorrow! Excited to try smoking cheese.


----------



## pcmyers23 (Jan 24, 2015)

Another small update in case anyone is bored and watching. Still havent opened the lid, holdin pretty steady 225-235. The wind has almost completely died but its pretty damn cold out there. Thought the fire had gone out for a second bc the TBS was so thin I couldnt see unless I got the right angle. Been on for 4 hrs now..


----------



## pcmyers23 (Jan 24, 2015)

New pics with Q-view added! Finally took a peek at the 6.5 hour mark and got the other probe in the middle. Smoker is sittin at 243 after opening and the IT is 162*. Those last 30* must be difficult to gain, hoping I didnt make a mistake by opening the lid when it was in the middle of the stall? Realized a couple hours ago that I forgot to add the brown sugar on the rub so I'm hoping that wasnt a fatal mistake. Anyway, here are the pics bc I know youre tired of reading words. Pics taken after I liberally spritzed with apple cider.













IMAG0061.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Jan 24, 2015


















IMAG0062.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Jan 24, 2015


















IMAG0063.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Jan 24, 2015


----------



## themule69 (Jan 24, 2015)

It is looking good. I bet the neighbors are starting to look around.

Keep the lid closed.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## pcmyers23 (Jan 24, 2015)

themule69 said:


> It is looking good. I bet the neighbors are starting to look around.
> 
> Keep the lid closed.
> 
> ...


Thanks David. My post feels official now with your 'happy smoken' stamp...saw it in every thread I lurked in for 2+ weeks. Managed to open the lid only once in ~7 hrs so I'm planning on keeping it closed until I'm checking for tenderness. I'll be sure to get finished pics on the smoker and hopefully sliced ones too. IT is 169* after 8 hrs with the smoker just a hair under 250*


----------



## themule69 (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm not sure my stamp will help with the smoke but who knows. I'll check back later.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 24, 2015)

See your pics, lookin good !  Thumbs Up


----------



## pcmyers23 (Jan 24, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> See your pics, lookin good !


Thanks Waterinhole.

Hey quick question one of you guys can probably answer quickly. I dont see much smoke coming out (Ive checked pretty closely, I had a steady stream of TBS through the night) but my temp seems to be holding around 240*. Ive walked outside a couple times but have been able to convince myself not to do anything and just look. Its been a long night and any input would be appreciated.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 24, 2015)

pcmyers23 said:


> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> 
> 
> > See your pics, lookin good ! Thumbs Up
> ...



If your temp is holding steady, sounds like your charcoal is ok but maybe the wood chunks have burned up.  Ya could add a chunk or two if ya want... What's your brisky IT ?


----------



## pcmyers23 (Jan 24, 2015)

Brisky is 174*

I just went out and gave the legs a few love kicks..pretty sure I read about that somewhere on here to knock some ash off and now my smoker temp is droppin pretty quick. Went from 243 to 234 (although after typing this its held at 234) in about 3 or 4 min. Starting to get the itch that something needs to be done..

I believe I may be over thinking and stressing myself out for no reason. Believe I'll go toss a few chunks in through the door.

Thanks for the help again.


----------



## pcmyers23 (Jan 24, 2015)

Alright so I opened the door and there seems to be quite a bit of ash buildup so I stirred it a bit. Charcoal is still lit and I tossed about 4 hickory chunks on and its back to smokin. Gonna just trust that its lit until I have a significant drop in smoker temp from here on out.

Smoker temp jumped: 261*

IT: 174*

9 hrs into the smoke

Thanks again


----------



## timberjet (Jan 24, 2015)

pcmyers23 said:


> Brisky is 174*
> 
> I just went out and gave the legs a few love kicks..pretty sure I read about that somewhere on here to knock some ash off and now my smoker temp is droppin pretty quick. Went from 243 to 234 (although after typing this its held at 234) in about 3 or 4 min. Starting to get the itch that something needs to be done..
> 
> ...


You are. Hahaha.... You can open the door and throw a couple chunks in there if your worried about smoke but the best smoke is barely visible, especially in the morning light. You can smell it but barely see it.  I am going to say everything sounds just perfect to me so far.


----------



## pcmyers23 (Jan 24, 2015)

timberjet said:


> You are. Hahaha.... You can open the door and throw a couple chunks in there if your worried about smoke but the best smoke is barely visible, especially in the morning light. You can smell it but barely see it.  I am going to say everything sounds just perfect to me so far.


Haha glad somebody is enjoying my misery. I'm done tinkering and am going to make some coffee.


----------



## timberjet (Jan 24, 2015)

You know things are going good when what you think is a mistake is actually beneficial. Sugar is not so good on beef so your leaving it out was a good thing. A good piece of beef like that has it's own flavor. Most of us use just salt pepper onion powder, garlic powder for beef or SPOG. You might have to reload charcoal at some point in your near future, but I wouldn't worry about it until it starts steadily dropping and hits under 200 or lower.


----------



## pcmyers23 (Jan 24, 2015)

Awesome. Appreciate the reassurance.

That sounds like a plan for the next rub, simpler makes sense. I will be watching the temperature closely and youre probably right about having to add charcoal. I loaded that ring as much as I could but Ive had to deal with a lot of wind + 30* weather before the sun came out. Im gonna switch back to enjoying this process instead of worrying about it.


----------



## pcmyers23 (Jan 24, 2015)

Updated Q-view page 2! So I'm beginning to test for doneness and maaaaan does this thing smell good. I have the probe temp in the middle of the flat and its reading 189*. Pretty much anywhere in the flat the toothpick goes in with no resistance. What should I expect up towards the point as far as resistance when its done? There is some resistance there. My gut is telling me to pull this thing but I will listen to experience. Too early to pull it? Been smokin for a ltl over 12 hrs at this point.













IMAG0064.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Jan 24, 2015


----------



## themule69 (Jan 24, 2015)

It should all probe tender. Some will pull it now and separate the point and chunk the point up and put back in for burnt ends.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## pcmyers23 (Jan 24, 2015)

themule69 said:


> It should all probe tender. Some will pull it now and separate the point and chunk the point up and put back in for burnt ends.
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


I would have posted this earlier but Im very tired and people came over to eat the brisket. Overall it was a success as far as first briskets go, room for improvement but Im pretty happy with it. Next thing I need to learn is how to slice the damn thing bc I didnt know wtf I was doing (seriously Im not gonna post the sliced pics haha). Thanks for all the input fellas.













IMAG0073.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Jan 24, 2015


----------



## gary s (Jan 24, 2015)

Nice brisket    looks great

Gary


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 24, 2015)

pcmyers23 said:


> themule69 said:
> 
> 
> > It should all probe tender. Some will pull it now and separate the point and chunk the point up and put back in for burnt ends.
> ...



Looks great !


----------



## pcmyers23 (Jan 24, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Looks great !


Thanks for comin along for the ride! I'll be back with more posts in the future..


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 24, 2015)

pcmyers23 said:


> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great !
> ...



No prob !  We'll see ya around, sure a nice brisky smoke !  Thumbs Up


----------



## themule69 (Jan 25, 2015)

pcmyers23 said:


> I would have posted this earlier but Im very tired and people came over to eat the brisket. Overall it was a success as far as first briskets go, room for improvement but Im pretty happy with it. Next thing I need to learn is how to slice the damn thing bc I didnt know wtf I was doing (seriously Im not gonna post the sliced pics haha). Thanks for all the input fellas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks GREAT! The only way you can cut it up wrong is if you can't get it in your mouth 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.













sliced 2.JPG



__ themule69
__ Nov 5, 2014


















chopped.JPG



__ themule69
__ Nov 5, 2014






Happy smoken.

David


----------



## gary s (Jan 25, 2015)

I understand tired and people over, that's hapend to all of us at one time or 20,

Good job

Gary


----------



## pcmyers23 (Jan 25, 2015)

themule69 said:


> It looks GREAT! The only way you can cut it up wrong is if you can't get it in your mouth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics! I was happy with how it tasted and it was attacked multiple times by the same people so that was fun to see.


----------



## pcmyers23 (Jan 25, 2015)

gary s said:


> I understand tired and people over, that's hapend to all of us at one time or 20,
> 
> Good job
> 
> Gary


Haha yea those long smokes are tiring and stressful. I believe I'll stick to some 5 hour and under smokes for the next few weeks. Maybe give brisket another try in the summer.

Thanks


----------



## gary s (Jan 25, 2015)

Usually, on my briskest's I try to have them going by 5:00 or 5:30 that morning and hoping to get to eat somewhere around 6 or 7

Gary


----------



## pcmyers23 (Jan 25, 2015)

gary s said:


> Usually, on my briskest's I try to have them going by 5:00 or 5:30 that morning and hoping to get to eat somewhere around 6 or 7
> 
> Gary


I put that beast on at 12:45 in the AM and it took around 13 hrs. Wasnt sure what to to expect on the finishing time.

Whats your rule on resting them? I only did 1.5 hrs bc people were getting hungry and (this may just be in my head) it seemed like it would have benefited from even just 30 min more.


----------



## gary s (Jan 25, 2015)

Honestly I like an hour or so,  Realistically everybody is wanting samples and it sliced I'm lucky if it gets 15 min

Gary


----------



## timberjet (Jan 25, 2015)

It looks really darn good. Was it tender and juicy?


----------



## pcmyers23 (Jan 25, 2015)

timberjet said:


> It looks really darn good. Was it tender and juicy?


Thanks timber.

Yes it was and I even got a few people that did the point at the brisket while telling me how damn good it was thing. Felt nice.

About to head to the store for some ground beef and attempt smoked burgers tonight! Gonna start a new thread I suppose.


----------



## timberjet (Jan 25, 2015)

I do stuffed smoked burgers all the time. You can put whatever in there. I like mushrooms and swiss. Yum.


----------



## welshrarebit (Jan 25, 2015)

Blue cheese stuffed burgers!!!


----------



## timberjet (Jan 25, 2015)

Welshrarebit said:


> Blue cheese stuffed burgers!!!


That would work.


----------



## pcmyers23 (Jan 25, 2015)

Lol love yalls enthusiasm. Think I could discuss BBQ all day everyday.


----------



## gary s (Jan 25, 2015)

Love blu cheese burgers,

Gary


----------



## themule69 (Jan 25, 2015)

pcmyers23 said:


> Lol love yalls enthusiasm. Think I could discuss BBQ all day everyday.


For me it is beer BBQ and Bee's

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## bama bbq (Jan 25, 2015)

It sure does look good.

I remember the daze when I would smoke overnight.  No more!  I recommend cooking brisket at 325-350*F on the WSM, wrapping at 170*F internal, until probe tender.  You can cook a ~14# packer in a bout 7 hrs that way -- in the daylight.  IMO it burns less fuel and takes less time with more consistent results. YMMV


----------



## pcmyers23 (Jan 25, 2015)

Bama BBQ said:


> It sure does look good.
> 
> I remember the daze when I would smoke overnight.  No more!  I recommend cooking brisket at 325-350*F on the WSM, wrapping at 170*F internal, until probe tender.  You can cook a ~14# packer in a bout 7 hrs that way -- in the daylight.  IMO it burns less fuel and takes less time with more consistent results. YMMV


I will keep that in mind and probably give it a try in the future. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## pcmyers23 (Jan 25, 2015)

themule69 said:


> For me it is beer BBQ and Bee's
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


Bees? As in the flying thing that makes honey?


----------



## themule69 (Jan 25, 2015)

pcmyers23 said:


> Bees? As in the flying thing that makes honey?


Yes that is the ones.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## one eyed jack (Jan 25, 2015)

I don't use sugar on beef.  Primarily just Salt & pepper, with maybe some granulated onion and garlic.

 I smoked a 16 pound packer last Saturday without wrapping and it was in the smoker 16 hours at 225* - 235* before it probed tender.  It does get to be a grind tending even a good smoker that long.  I haven't tried a high heat brisket yet, but may on the next one. One thing is for sure when going without wrapping, You get BARK.

You mention having trouble slicing.  Did you look for the grain and cut 90* to the grain?  (Across it).

Your result look pretty good to me.


----------



## pcmyers23 (Jan 25, 2015)

One eyed Jack said:


> I don't use sugar on beef.  Primarily just Salt & pepper, with maybe some granulated onion and garlic.
> 
> I smoked a 16 pound packer last Saturday without wrapping and it was in the smoker 16 hours at 225* - 235* before it probed tender.  It does get to be a grind tending even a good smoker that long.  I haven't tried a high heat brisket yet, but may on the next one. One thing is for sure when going without wrapping, You get BARK.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jack

Yea around the 12 hour mark I think I was becoming delirious. I think I will try a simpler rub next time and I actually forgot to put the brown sugar on like the rub I used called for haha. As far as slicing goes I forgot to pay attention to which way the grain was running before I spiced it so Im not sure. I'll be sure to do some more reading about slicing before my next brisket.


----------



## timberjet (Jan 25, 2015)

pcmyers23 said:


> Thanks Jack
> 
> Yea around the 12 hour mark I think I was becoming delirious. I think I will try a simpler rub next time and I actually forgot to put the brown sugar on like the rub I used called for haha. As far as slicing goes I forgot to pay attention to which way the grain was running before I spiced it so Im not sure. I'll be sure to do some more reading about slicing before my next brisket.


Read some of Bearcarver's brisket posts. He has a trick to finding the grain after the thing get's all barked up. I think he makes a cut across the grain before smoking for later reference. I might have to see if I can find that again.


----------



## 801driver (Jan 26, 2015)

Just saw this post and though it appropriate I harass you just a little since you did not post the end results. 

I have been through all you are going through many years smoking a brisket, watching it 24/7, adjusting every 30 min to keep the temp just right with all day or overnight smokes while nursing my beers to help keep my sinuses cleared out from the hickory smoke.   

I finally gave up on trying to nurse my beers, was just not my style.  Ha Ha

I solved my problem of getting older and lazier with a trade off of not opening my great tasting brisket sandwich and looking for a "smoke" ring, (which in reality, it is not.)  This site has a lot of information on what causes that pink color ring.  Hint, smoke is not pink..

Saturday afternoon, I put a 9lb brisket into a Smoke-it #2 electric smoker with two hickory chunks. 

Wifey and I drove to the airport and flew around the neighborhood and the lake area, got home as the sun was going down.

About 8PM that evening Wifey and I headed out to have a few drinks (she has the drinks, I am a beer drinker) and listen to a blues band.  She got toasted after her max of 2 drinks she sips on and I brought her home to go to bed,  I stayed up and had a few (several) more beers and did some IFR flight practice on my computer trainer set up.  Went to bed, woke up about 9AM.  IT was 186, must have been a long stall.  Needed a Bloody Marry with breakfast omelets and the fried potatoes Wifey fixed for sure..

Couple hours later the beeper went off, 200' IT, time to foil and put in the cooler.

In the past, If I would stay on top of my charcoaler that I put major wood chunks in with that I watched 24/7, most likely somewhe would have gone past my temp objective at some time in my smoke.  Yes, I would have a pretty pink ring.  No ring now, just good brisket. 

Now I "set it and forget it" until the beeper goes off. (had that "forget it" happen with a PB recently)  Sitting here watching a football game one day and Wifey and I immediately looked at each other with a "What the hell is that" beeper going off when we both forgot a few seconds I had put a PB on the day before.

Yep, fire cooked brisket (or anything else) is better every time it is smoked.  I commend all that cook that way.  I enjoyed doing that my self many years. How much better? 2% 4% 20% ---- depends on your tastebuds vs time and $.  I cooked my last ribs on the propane grill, just having fun now.

Bottom line, If you are not having fun, do something different.  Sometimes I can have more fun doing something else rather than watching a smoker 20 hours, sometimes not, in either case I can turn out an edible brisket or PB Charcoal/wood, electric, or propane burner.  Use what you got, and eat it.  Most of us always strive to make it better next time.  The rest of them go to the local bbq joint and survive..


----------



## gary s (Jan 26, 2015)

I agree with the fun part, I don't mind tending my fire and checking it ever so often, I don't sit and watch it every minute  I have an RF and you do have to keep an aye on it. But I've smoked enough on it I just know when it;s about time to add wood or check it. 

As for as meat always plan for a longer smoke, if it finishes early that's a bonus 

Gary


----------



## whiskeyboyz (Jan 26, 2015)

brisket 1-17-15.JPG



__ whiskeyboyz
__ Jan 26, 2015


















Brisket1-1-17-15.JPG



__ whiskeyboyz
__ Jan 26, 2015






you know folks, I have been smoking briskets for many years and we teach BBQ 101 classes in Elizabethtown, KY. WE have Never smoked a brisket no longer than 4-5 hours and always have the same results cooking hot and fast as you get cooking low and slow.

Fat cap down so as to protect that $40 piece of beef in case you run it out of moisture, which I use Makers Mark bourbon and Simply Apple apple juice and maybe a cup of beer. Smoke at 350 degrees, Cover with foil when it reaches 150 degrees IT and add some moisture and pull off when the IT reaches 205. tender and a nice smoke ring. I would be too drunk to eat it if I had to wait 12 hours. As long as I am cooking on my Lang 48 deluxe at 350, I throw on a nice 4-5 lb Meatloaf and let her cook. SMOKE ON!!!!!


----------



## gary s (Jan 26, 2015)

That's a Purdy Brisket   Looks Tasty

Gary


----------



## pcmyers23 (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks for all the info guys. Ive read every post in here I assure you.

I agree with it should be fun and it was, just stressed more bc it was my 1st on my WSM + it was $50 worth of beef. I used to cook briskets on my charcoal grill with coals on each side and I paid like $20 for a 15 lber. It was quite a deal to feed a crowd back then.

Appreciate all the input and advice from yalls experience. Probably gonna take a break from brisket for a bit but I'll give em another try closer to summer. Gonna put a couple chickens on today and then probably make my 1st cheese attempt later this week.


----------



## gary s (Jan 26, 2015)

My first cheese was Saturday

Gary


----------



## djstight (Jan 27, 2015)

That looks awesome:grilling_smilie:


----------



## tosmoker (Jan 27, 2015)

That brisky looks delicious


----------



## beardbellysbbq (Jan 27, 2015)

God I love this site!!! Nothing better than people helping people to do what we love best!!! BBQ !!! I wish the real world was as helping as the great people of this forum are! God bless everyone of you!!


----------



## timberjet (Jan 27, 2015)

BeardbellysBBQ said:


> God I love this site!!! Nothing better than people helping people to do what we love best!!! BBQ !!! I wish the real world was as helping as the great people of this forum are! God bless everyone of you!!


This is the real world. The world of good grub.


----------



## disco (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm dying to see the finished product!

Disco


----------



## fr8dog (Jan 28, 2015)

This may be off subject...But... Fatties. Anyone ever use goetta instead of sausage? Just askin.


----------



## everythingsmoke (Jan 28, 2015)

Ohh...that sounds good...I'm gonna have too try that next time I do a fattie.


----------



## fr8dog (Jan 28, 2015)

I was thinking goetta might be a little fatty. But...it is a fatty.[emoji]128522[/emoji]


----------



## everythingsmoke (Jan 28, 2015)

I know I always feel a little guilty after eating a fatty but go big or go home...bring on some goetta!!!


----------



## pcmyers23 (Jan 28, 2015)

Disco said:


> I'm dying to see the finished product!
> 
> Disco


Sliced pic added! Alright since enough of you guys hassled me about not showing the final product I'll post it. Was embarrassed about my slicing abilities so I only took one shot unfortunately. Thanks for all the comments, input and watchin.













IMAG0074.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Jan 28, 2015


----------



## gary s (Jan 29, 2015)

Nice job, 

Gary


----------



## brazosbrian (Jan 29, 2015)

pcmyers23 said:


> Sliced pic added! Alright since enough of you guys hassled me about not showing the final product I'll post it. Was embarrassed about my slicing abilities so I only took one shot unfortunately. Thanks for all the comments, input and watchin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sometimes super tender meat is hard to slice ...I find that an electric knife works better than my manual skills now and then.  I also like the idea of examining the grain direction before the meat goes into the smoker and putting a shallow slice mark on top of the meat to indicate the right direction for an across-the-grain slice after cooking.

Brian

PS: Your brisket looks great to me and all I can see is a lot of tender goodness and yum factor!


----------



## davefincher (Jan 30, 2015)

If you want a shorter smoke try a tri tip.  2 or 3 hours and tastes just as good imho. Much cheaper too so lower stress level. Great looking brisket!


----------



## michelcoco (Jan 31, 2015)

white smoke is ok no problem.thats what you want


----------



## gary s (Jan 31, 2015)

No    White smoke is Not what you want ,  You want a Thin Blue Smoke 

Gary


----------



## fursey (Jan 31, 2015)

Thoroughly enjoyed reading this thread and has given me some confidence to attempt my first major chunk of beef soon.


----------



## pcmyers23 (Jan 31, 2015)

Fursey said:


> Thoroughly enjoyed reading this thread and has given me some confidence to attempt my first major chunk of beef soon.


Love comin back to this and seein people still commenting. Give it a try and come back with some pics! What kind of smoker do you have?


----------



## fursey (Jan 31, 2015)

I have a bespoke vertical offset smoker













20150201_085502.jpg



__ fursey
__ Jan 31, 2015


----------



## pcmyers23 (Jan 31, 2015)

Fursey said:


> I have a bespoke vertical offset smoker


Nice setup. If you havent gotten to know your smoker yet Id suggest starting with a pork shoulder or some chicken. Theyre more forgiving of temp swings and are much much cheaper than brisket these days. Good luck!


----------



## fursey (Jan 31, 2015)

Smoked myself some pork spare ribs and pork roast yesterday.  Not too bad for my first attempt at smoking, a lot of lessons to be learn but a few positives to take as well.

I'm gonna give the brisket a go tomorrow.


----------



## pcmyers23 (Jan 31, 2015)

Fursey said:


> Smoked myself some pork spare ribs and pork roast yesterday.  Not too bad for my first attempt at smoking, a lot of lessons to be learn but a few positives to take as well.
> 
> I'm gonna give the brisket a go tomorrow.


Sweet, post some pics along the way. Whats the brisket weigh? How much is it per pound in Australia? Curious


----------



## gary s (Jan 31, 2015)

Gotta have some pictures

Gary


----------



## mcgyverism (Feb 1, 2015)

Smoked my First chickens on Saturday to get the temperature up.

Then I put on two Boston Butts for the Super Bowl.  These went on at Midnight, and I just took them off at 8:00 am this morning.

I am really impressed with the smoker I built.  Keeping the temperature at 250 is very consistent.  I only need the air vent open about 1/4 inch, and I feed it 2 logs every 2 hours.

I bought the Chicken at Restaurant Depot.  Awesome place and great prices.  I bought 40#'s, at $0.42/lb.













IMAG0777.jpg



__ mcgyverism
__ Feb 1, 2015


















IMAG0779.jpg



__ mcgyverism
__ Feb 1, 2015


















IMAG0778.jpg



__ mcgyverism
__ Feb 1, 2015






The Butts are cooling right now, tented in foil.  When I pull them apart, I'll add some more pictures.

These where smoked Fat side Up


----------



## gary s (Feb 1, 2015)

Great Job, Looks Terrific   Nice color

gary


----------



## mcgyverism (Feb 1, 2015)

OK.  Here's one of the two butts I smoked this morning.

Oh man,does the bark taste Awesome!!













IMAG0780.jpg



__ mcgyverism
__ Feb 1, 2015


----------



## gary s (Feb 1, 2015)

mcgyverism said:


> OK.  Here's one of the two butts I smoked this morning.
> 
> Oh man,does the bark taste Awesome!!
> 
> ...


Man does that look good, Great Job      
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Gary


----------



## aceoky (Feb 1, 2015)

Great Job!!!


----------



## thomas phillips (Feb 2, 2015)

Awesome Job!! well done. It all looks great. Now I'm in the mood for some PP sandwiches. Gonna have to wait till the weekend now to make some.


----------



## smoky jim (Feb 2, 2015)

Aaron Franklin's You Tube videos on slicing brisket are quite helpful. He points out that the grain in the flat and point sections of a brisket are running in different directions and that one must take that into account when slicing across the grains.


----------



## fursey (Feb 2, 2015)

pcmyers23 said:


> Sweet, post some pics along the way. Whats the brisket weigh? How much is it per pound in Australia? Curious


The brisket I purchased is around 3.3kg or 7 pound.  The cut is slightly different here in Oz, as it also included the ribs.













FB_IMG_1422702874183.jpg



__ fursey
__ Feb 2, 2015


----------



## gary s (Feb 2, 2015)

Nice , keep the pictures coming 

Gary


----------



## pcmyers23 (Feb 2, 2015)

mcgyverism said:


> Smoked my First chickens on Saturday to get the temperature up.
> 
> Then I put on two Boston Butts for the Super Bowl.  These went on at Midnight, and I just took them off at 8:00 am this morning.
> 
> ...


Nice lookin grub you got there. Need some more pics and info on that smoker you built!


----------



## fursey (Feb 2, 2015)

For those who may be interested I've posted a new thread for my first smoked brisket

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/177264/beginner-smoking-beef-brisket-for-first-time


----------



## pcmyers23 (Feb 2, 2015)

Fursey said:


> The brisket I purchased is around 3.3kg or 7 pound.  The cut is slightly different here in Oz, as it also included the ribs.


Interesting, thanks for the info. When are you plannin on smokin it?

Edit: saw your post and link to the smokin thread. Will be watchin


----------



## gary s (Feb 2, 2015)

Nice smoke Looking good

Gary


----------



## revchuck (Feb 2, 2015)

Looks very tasty.  Hope it tasted as good as it looks...


----------



## mcgyverism (Feb 3, 2015)

Here's the link to the post on my build.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/174581/90-gallon-smoker-build-with-pictures


----------



## romy6 (Feb 3, 2015)

Fursey said:


> The brisket I purchased is around 3.3kg or 7 pound.  The cut is slightly different here in Oz, as it also included the ribs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice wish I could find a brisket that small . 10 pounders are even tough for me to find here in Florida .


----------



## ultralow787 (Feb 5, 2015)

That brisket turned out awesome! How it slices would be the least of my worries. I have a packer brisket in the freezer right now that cost $70.00. I'm nervous to even give it a go! I have to wait until Spring as it is -18 out right now and no amount of charcoal in the world will get me through 12 hours or more of smoking! lol

Around here, they charge premium prices for a cut of meat that was supposed to be cheaper....at least until they found there is a demand for it.

Anyways, nice job and thanks for sharing the cook with us!


----------

